
Why Bury Broadband Fiber When You Can Just Glue It to the Road? - dd36
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ne5v7m/why-bury-broadband-fiber-when-you-can-just-glue-it-to-the-road
======
walrus01
This has been pretty extensively discussed in a few internal ISP-specific
forums... Basically, because its longevity will be limited. Snowplows and
other things will mess it up. Maybe it's useful if you want to go across the
back edge of a parking lot between two buildings where it will never see real
vehicle traffic. Microtrenching is a valid alternative.

Aerial fiber is pretty much always preferred as it can be 1/20th the build
cost of underground.

